# New uni's



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

The New Orleans Hornets new uni's. Im my judgement they now get one fo the ugliest jerseys in the NBA. Why wouldnt the team get a new name when Charlotte is gonna get a franchise and Charlotte has already said they would like to have the hornets back so shy not get a new name and start over?

heres the link---
http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/logo_uniform_2002.html


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I want to see them in person to see what they really look like. They are not very exciting, but Shinn indicated that the NBA would not allow significant changes (so more may be on the way in the future).


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I wonder if they'll ever take a new name, too. As for the uniforms, I don't much care about the design or even colors. I just care about how they play.


----------



## Fartman (Sep 7, 2002)

I like these New Uni's they look nice


----------

